# RAW images converting to JPEG at download



## Imaginographer (Aug 18, 2010)

For some reason when I download the images from my Canon 7D, the RAW image is being converted to a JPEG leaving me with 2 JPEG images.  Any idea why?  TIA  I'm sure it's something simple.


----------



## Garbz (Aug 19, 2010)

Download with what? I assume you're using some program to do this, because most operating systems out of the box don't even know what to do with a RAW file let alone convert it to JPEG.


----------

